# Crusty rash after grooming?



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

:doh: Roxy was groomed last Thursday, Sat morning on the way to our boat I noticed that she had a bit of a bumpy crusty rash on her back near her tail. Upon further inspection I discovered that the crusty bumps are on her head, and all the way down her spine to the base of her tail. She did not seem itchy or uncomfortable . I gave her a good rinsing with fresh water just in case she was reacting to something the groomer used. I contacted the groomer and she read the ingredients of the conditioning spray she used and it was all natural and claimed to be hypo allergenic. Now that we are home I will be contacting our vet. I just wanted to see if anyone had any idea of what could cause this localized rash( just in clusters down her spine a top of her head). And not causing any discomfort( at least that we can see).


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi... i don't know if Roxy has same rash with Max or not, but max had it before around his butt, kinda red and bump a bit after we took him to the groomer, it's more looks like inflammation
so what i did just washed and put hydrocortisone cream and it was gone in a day


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely a reaction to the shampoo or conditioner the groomer used. A while back I had a big gallon jug of groomer's supply shampoo. Just for myself, I didn't use it fast enough. The last time I shampooed Lilah with it, she got a rash. I asked my groomer friend and she said that shampoo can definitely go bad if it's kept too long. So it's very possible that a groomer can have shampoo that is too old.


----------



## afcarper (Mar 5, 2018)

I had the exact same thing happen after my golden got groomed. I am trying to decide if I should take her to the vet?


----------

